# New PHA 2012 Publication



## Bro Jaime Solis (May 13, 2012)

http://www.mwphglotx.org/PDFFILES/TPHFM%20Summer%20Edition%202012.pdf


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 14, 2012)

Beat me to it  Thanks Bro. Solis!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (May 14, 2012)

Actually I beat you both.  I posted the ink in the conversation regarding "A change is coming".  :001_tt2:


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis (May 15, 2012)

I posted it because our lodge is in it under District 18


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 15, 2012)

PH021211 said:


> Actually I beat you both.  I posted the ink in the conversation regarding "A change is coming".  :001_tt2:



Showoff...hah


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for the submission, wonderful reading.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (May 15, 2012)

It is a good publication.  Always good information.


----------



## hlnelson (May 27, 2012)

Very good read, thank you for posting the link.


----------

